# Snack ideas



## ducky1987 (Sep 8, 2018)

My biggest struggle with diet is snacking...

I struggle with snack foods. I was thinking about making some jerky out of ground beef or out of steak, but I've never done it.

Do any of you make jerky? I'd want it nice and soft, not real hard and tough to eat. 


I'm open to suggestions. I love eating meat..that's why I was leaning towards some type of jerky.

I'm really not a fan of protein shakes, almonds, bananas, apples etc....


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 8, 2018)

Damn I hate soft jerky :/  my favorite is spicy venison jerky..


----------



## Viduus (Sep 8, 2018)

Making your own jerky just requires a dehydrator or oven. Making it taste good is hard.

Dont snack. Drink water and eat meals more often.


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 8, 2018)

Depends if I’m cutting I eat snacks every hour I basically snack all day protein drink, meat, cheese, yogurt, cottage cheese, eggs, cheese meat veggies etc. 

if im bulking I eat everything


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 8, 2018)

How bad do you want to reach your goal? Discipline.


----------



## Trump (Sep 8, 2018)

Biltong is similar to jerky but softer it’s a South African version I believe and is pretty good


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2018)

I always found one or two hard-boiled eggs perfect for snacks. They would keep me somewhat full between meals on a hard cut.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 8, 2018)

Loved em but man they give me some raunchy gas lmao


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 8, 2018)

I’ve never snacked in my life...it can cause issues for some folks...hope it works out!


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 8, 2018)

2 tablespoons skippy chunky peanut butter.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 8, 2018)

Pickeled eggs for the win


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 8, 2018)

shaved clean pussy


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 8, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> shaved clean pussy



I did not see that one coming lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 9, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> 2 tablespoons skippy chunky peanut butter.



If you can only eat two tablespoons do this!

peanut butter is like crack for me can eat like half a jar at any given point


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 9, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> shaved clean pussy



Gross you going ghey on us


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 9, 2018)

Pork Cracklins


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2018)

I love cottage cheese too, plain whole milk cottage cheese. Mmmm


----------



## PFM (Sep 10, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> shaved clean pussy



If FD can switch teams anyone can.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 10, 2018)

#Nike
.......................


PFM said:


> If FD can switch teams anyone can.


----------

